# Z31 with 18" staggered wheels



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

check it out!


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 24, 2005)

That's pretty hot!!

Is that an SS?


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 24, 2005)

NM, I failed to read your car stats.


----------

